# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Հեռուստատեսություն, Ռադիո, Տպագիր մամուլ >  Գովազդ դիտո՞ւմ եք

## Rammstein

Ի՞նչ եք անում, երբ հեռուստացույցով ինչ-որ բան դիտելիս գովազդ է սկսվում։

Ինչքան գիտեմ որոշ երկրներում գովազդի հետ տրվում է նաեւ ժամանակը` թե ինչքան է մնացել գովազդի ավարտին։ Լսե՞լ եք նման բանի մասին։ Լավ չէ՞ր լինի, որ մեզ մոտ էլ նման բան լիներ։

Եւ վերջին ինձ մտահոգող, ու _նեռվայնացնող_ :Smile:  հարցը. ինչպե՞ս պայքարել այն բանի դեմ, որ արտասահմանյան ալիքներով (1-й канал, РТР Планета, Мир, EuroNews, CNN), մերոնք, շատ հաճախ, գովազդը ցուցադրում են այդ ալիքների հաղորդումների հաշվին։ Օրինակ EuroNews-ով երբ պատահի ընդհատում են ու սկսում են հայկական եղանակի տեսություն ցույց տալ (բնականաբար գովազդի համար), թքած ունենալով, որ մարդիկ այդ պահին EuroNews-ի հաղորդումն էին դիտում :Shok:

----------


## Kuk

Որ գովազդ ա լինում ինչ որ հաղորդման կամ ֆիլմի ընթացքում, ալիքը փոխում եմ հիմնականում: հա, հաճախ գովազդը վերջանում ա, բայց մերոնք հլը շարունակում են, հետո էլ դեմքի հիմար արտահայտությամբ կեսից միացնում են, իբր իրանք ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չեն. ի՞նչ գովազդ, մենք գովազդ ենք տվե՞լ, ե՞րբ, ի՞նչ իմացաք, ոնց թե ֆիլմի հաշվին, ի՞նչ ֆիլմ, հա, էս որ ցուցադրում ե՞նք.. ու էլի սենց տախտակ տրամաբանություն :Bad:

----------


## Elmo

> Ի՞նչ եք անում, երբ հեռուստացույցով ինչ-որ բան դիտելիս գովազդ է սկսվում։


Կինո ընդհանրապես հեռուստատեսությամբ չեմ նայում, որովհետև կինոն գովազդով ընդհատելուց ներվերս պայթում ա, միանգամից կինոի տպավորությունից դուրս եմ գալիս: Ինտերնետից նորմալ որակով քաշում եմ, գրում ու հանգիստ նայում: Իսկ մնացած հաղորդումների ժամանակ դիմանում եմ գովազդին, կամ գնում սուրճ սարքելու:




> Ինչքան գիտեմ որոշ երկրներում գովազդի հետ տրվում է նաեւ ժամանակը` թե ինչքան է մնացել գովազդի ավարտին։ Լսե՞լ եք նման բանի մասին։ Լավ չէ՞ր լինի, որ մեզ մոտ էլ նման բան լիներ։


Չեմ լսել նման բանի մասին, բայց որ ստեղ սարքեն տենց բան, շատ լավ կլինի: Համ էլ վերջին վայրկյանների գովազդը կարան թանկ վաճառեն, որովհետև բոլորը կնայեն:




> Եւ վերջին ինձ մտահոգող, ու _նեռվայնացնող_ հարցը. ինչպե՞ս պայքարել այն բանի դեմ, որ արտասահմանյան ալիքներով (1-й канал, РТР Планета, Мир, EuroNews, CNN), մերոնք, շատ հաճախ, գովազդը ցուցադրում են այդ ալիքների հաղորդումների հաշվին։ Օրինակ EuroNews-ով երբ պատահի ընդհատում են ու սկսում են հայկական եղանակի տեսություն ցույց տալ (բնականաբար գովազդի համար), թքած ունենալով, որ մարդիկ այդ պահին EuroNews-ի հաղորդումն էին դիտում


Եթե ինձ թողնեին որոշել, շատ դաժան կվարվեի: Բայց որ ոչ ոք բանի տեղ չի դնում... հիմա ինչ անենք:

----------


## Mefistofel

Գովազդները ինձ կտրեցին հեռուստացույցից, վաղուց արդեն չեմ դիտում... ֆիլմա պետք` պրակատից ու ոչ մի անիծյալ գովազդ չի խանգարի վելել ֆիլմը...

----------


## Rammstein

> Որ գովազդ ա լինում ինչ որ հաղորդման կամ ֆիլմի ընթացքում, ալիքը փոխում եմ հիմնականում: հա, հաճախ գովազդը վերջանում ա, բայց մերոնք հլը շարունակում են, հետո էլ դեմքի հիմար արտահայտությամբ կեսից միացնում են, իբր իրանք ոչ մի բանից տեղյակ չեն. ի՞նչ գովազդ, մենք գովազդ ենք տվե՞լ, ե՞րբ, ի՞նչ իմացաք, ոնց թե ֆիլմի հաշվին, ի՞նչ ֆիլմ, հա, էս որ ցուցադրում ե՞նք.. ու էլի սենց տախտակ տրամաբանություն


Դեռ էս վերջերս ավելի սարսափելի բան եմ նկատել որոշ ալիքներով (կարծեմ Շանթ, ԵրկիրՄեդիա, ԱԼՄ). Որ ասենք կինոյի ընթացքում գովազդ են տալիս, հետո նորից կինոն սկսում ա, տեսնում ես, որ մի 5 րոպե կինոյից անցել ա։ Այսինքն գովազդի ընթացքում կինոն գնում ա։ Էս էլ արդեն արտասահմանյան ալիքների հետ չի։ :Xeloq:

----------


## Kuk

> Չեմ լսել նման բանի մասին, բայց որ ստեղ սարքեն տենց բան, շատ լավ կլինի: Համ էլ վերջին վայրկյանների գովազդը կարան թանկ վաճառեն, որովհետև բոլորը կնայեն:


Հավատում ե՞ս, որ սրանք տենց բան անեն. մեծամասնությունը ժամ կպահի ու ալիքը կփոխի, հետևաբար, գովազդը չի աշխատի: Սրանք տենց բան անողը չեն, այ ախպեր:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չեմ լսել նման բանի մասին, բայց որ ստեղ սարքեն տենց բան, շատ լավ կլինի: Համ էլ վերջին վայրկյանների գովազդը կարան թանկ վաճառեն, որովհետև բոլորը կնայեն:


Առաջին վայրկյանների գովազդն էլ պետք ա ձրի տան էդ դեպքում։ :LOL: 




> Եթե ինձ թողնեին որոշել, շատ դաժան կվարվեի: Բայց որ ոչ ոք բանի տեղ չի դնում... հիմա ինչ անենք:


Ես լինեի, մի էրկու անգամ կտուգանեի, երրորդ անգամ կզրկեի տվյալ ալիքը հեռարձակելու իրավունքից։ :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

> Դեռ էս վերջերս ավելի սարսափելի բան եմ նկատել որոշ ալիքներով (կարծեմ Շանթ, ԵրկիրՄեդիա, ԱԼՄ). Որ ասենք կինոյի ընթացքում գովազդ են տալիս, հետո նորից կինոն սկսում ա, տեսնում ես, որ մի 5 րոպե կինոյից անցել ա։ Այսինքն գովազդի ընթացքում կինոն գնում ա։ Էս էլ արդեն արտասահմանյան ալիքների հետ չի։


Էդ չեմ նկատել, բայց չեմ զարմանում: Բայց որ ոչ հայկական ալիքներից ցուցադրվող հաղորդումների ու ֆիլմերի ընթացքում գովազդում են, էդ հաստատ ա` 100%:

----------


## Ռեդ

> Գովազդ դիտո՞ւմ եք


Նայած գովազդ, օրինակ, շատ եմ սիրում սնիկերսի բարձրամակարդակ ռեկլամները  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Նայած գովազդ, օրինակ, շատ եմ սիրում սնիկերսի բարձրամակարդակ ռեկլամները


Էն հայերեն թարգմանածները նեռվերի N1 թշնամի են համարվում, շատ բարձր դոզա ունեն. 
էն որ ասում ա` «սնիկերսի՛ր», քիչ ա մնում սնիկերսեմ :Bad:

----------


## Rammstein

> Էդ չեմ նկատել, բայց չեմ զարմանում: Բայց որ ոչ հայկական ալիքներից ցուցադրվող հաղորդումների ու ֆիլմերի ընթացքում գովազդում են, էդ հաստատ ա` 100%:


Էտի 200% ա :LOL: 

Դեռ РТР-ով նկատել եմ, որ հլը ռուսական գովազդը չսկսած` մերոնք իրանցն են միացնում։ Նույնիսկ էղել ա, որ Вести-ի կեսից գովազդ տան։ :Angry2:

----------


## Moon

Դե, մի քիչ վիճելի հարց ա, ես մեկ մեկ ձայնն եմ իջեցնում, մեկ մեկ էլ ալիքներն եմ փոխում, տեսնեմ ուրիշ ինչ կա, մինչև գովազդն ավարտվի։ Իսկ մեկ մեկ էլ կարողա ալիքով ժամերով մենակ գովազդ փնտրեմ, էդ էլ արդեն մասնագիտությունից ա։ Նստում եմ, ձայնագրում, գրի առնում։ Ու հիմա կոնկրետ մենակ սոց գովազդներ եմ փորձում փնտրել եթերում, ինչի պակասն իրոք կա։

----------


## Սամվել

Հա՛ սաղ օրը նստած Ռեկլամ եմ նայում.. Հատկապես Բիլայնի ռեկլամները  :Love:

----------


## Moon

> Հա՛ սաղ օրը նստած Ռեկլամ եմ նայում.. Հատկապես Բիլայնի ռեկլամները


Համաձայն եմ, բիլայնի ռեկլամները շատ հաջողված են ու բոլորն էլ հիշվում են, դեղինի ու սևի համադրությունը հիանալի է ընտրված, ապրեն Բիլայնի ՓՌ-շիկները ու ամբողջ գովազդային բաժինը։
Իսկ վիվասելին ամոթ(չնայած վերջինիս բաժանորդ եմ), բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ սխալ արեց։ Միանգամից անցնել կարմիրի ու դեղինի սխալ է։ Թող գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ անցներ, թե չէ միանգամից միտդ է գալիս Արմենթելը ոչ թե Վիվասելը։

----------


## Սամվել

> Համաձայն եմ, բիլայնի ռեկլամները շատ հաջողված են ու բոլորն էլ հիշվում են, դեղինի ու սևի համադրությունը հիանալի է ընտրված, ապրեն Բիլայնի ՓՌ-շիկները ու ամբողջ գովազդային բաժինը։
> Իսկ վիվասելին ամոթ(չնայած վերջինիս բաժանորդ եմ), բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ սխալ արեց։ Միանգամից անցնել կարմիրի ու դեղինի սխալ է։ Թող գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ անցներ, թե չէ միանգամից միտդ է գալիս Արմենթելը ոչ թե Վիվասելը։


Է՜՝  :LOL:  

Չէ այ մարդ էտ Բիլայնի գույներից նեռվայնանում եմ  :Lol2:   :Crazy:

----------


## Kuk

> Համաձայն եմ, բիլայնի ռեկլամները շատ հաջողված են ու բոլորն էլ հիշվում են, դեղինի ու սևի համադրությունը հիանալի է ընտրված, ապրեն Բիլայնի ՓՌ-շիկները ու ամբողջ գովազդային բաժինը։
> Իսկ վիվասելին ամոթ(չնայած վերջինիս բաժանորդ եմ), բայց պետք է ասեմ, որ սխալ արեց։ Միանգամից անցնել կարմիրի ու դեղինի սխալ է։ Թող գոնե մի քիչ ժամանակ անցներ, թե չէ միանգամից միտդ է գալիս Արմենթելը ոչ թե Վիվասելը։


Բայց Սամոն ոնց որ թե հեգնանքով էր գրել բիլայնի մասին :LOL: 
Հը՞, Սամ, եթե ճիշտ չեմ նկատել, ասա :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Էական չի, բիլայն ասեց, ես էլ հիշեցի, որ լօավ գովազդներ ունի ու միշտ էլ հաճույքով դիտում եմ։ :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Բայց Սամոն ոնց որ թե հեգնանքով էր գրել բիլայնի մասին
> Հը՞, Սամ, եթե ճիշտ չեմ նկատել, ասա


Որ ՃԻշտն ասեմ իմ գովազդ դիտելը սահմանափակվումա ֆուտբոլների ժամանակ եղածով.. 5 րոպե առաջ մեջտեղում 5 րոպե հետո.. 

քանի որ TVով մենակ դա եմ նայում .. մեկ էլ ԴՎԴով ֆիլմեր առանց գովազդ  :Tongue:

----------


## Սամվել

> Հա՛ սաղ օրը նստած Ռեկլամ եմ նայում.. Հատկապես Բիլայնի ռեկլամները


Ռամշ .. էտ երբվանի՞ցա իմ գովազդ նայել չնայելը ռեկլամ դառել  :LOL: 



> Է՜՝  
> 
> Չէ այ մարդ էտ Բիլայնի գույներից նեռվայնանում եմ


Էս էլ հակագովազդ.. ապեր նեռվայնանում եմ ասում եմ նեռվայնանում եմ.. Հա չեմ սիրուն Դեռին գույնը ոչ էլ Սևն եմ սիրում.. ու ի՞նչ.. հիմա ես հակագովազդա՞ դեղին ու սև գույների նկատմամբ  :Think:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ռամշ .. էտ երբվանի՞ցա իմ գովազդ նայել չնայելը ռեկլամ դառել


Էն օրվանից, երբ որ իմ կողմից գրվող «Բիլայն» բառը դառավ, որոշ մարդկանց համար գովազդ։ :Blush:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ի՞նչ եք անում, երբ գովազդ է սկսվում


գրական ասած ամպատվում եմ :LOL:  ետ տարբերակը ուրա? :Think: 

Կինոն ՆՏՎ–ի կինոյի ալիքներով եմ մենակ նայում որ ռեկլամ չլնի, դրանից հետո հայկականներով կինո նայած չկամ

----------


## Elmo

> Է՜՝  
> 
> Չէ այ մարդ էտ Բիլայնի գույներից նեռվայնանում եմ


Ոնց որ Դավիթաշենի կամուրջի պերիլան լինի, կամ ռադիացիայի նշանը:

----------


## Moon

Տեսնում եմ, որ մեծամասնությունը ալիքը փոխում է, դա վկայում է, որ մեր գովազդային դաշտն այսօր չունի համապատասխան մասնագետներ ու թողարկում է անորակ գովազդ, մատերի վրա կարելի է հաշվել իր նպատակին ծառայող գովազդները։

----------


## ArmBoy

Ամենազզվելի իրվիճակն այն է, երբ какой-нибудь կինոյի կամ հաղորդման պատճառով գյոզալական գովազդները դադարեցնում են...

----------


## ministr

Ժողովուրդ քաշվանք... ընտանեկան էն փորձանքով ավտո են շահել... ու ցավոք սրտի դեռ առաջիննա... մի 10-15 ավտոյի քաշելիք ունենք դեռ...

Մինչև հայերը սովորեն, որ մարդկանց գովազդակոխ անելով ապրանք չես ծախի, կամ նման ձևով քո ձեռքով քո ապրանքի հակագովազդն ես անում անհայտ երկար ժամանակ կանցնի ու մեր ներվերի հաշվին:

----------


## Hayk Avetisyan

Հաաաաա, շատ եմ սիրում գովազդային ընդհմիջումները, միշտ նայում եմ գովազդի հովանավորներին ու իրանց հովանավորներին, հենց ռեկլամի արանքում հաղորդում են քցում հեռուստացույցը ջարդում եմ: :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ժողովուրդ քաշվանք... ընտանեկան էն փորձանքով ավտո են շահել... ու ցավոք սրտի դեռ առաջիննա... մի 10-15 ավտոյի քաշելիք ունենք դեռ...
> 
> Մինչև հայերը սովորեն, որ մարդկանց գովազդակոխ անելով ապրանք չես ծախի, կամ նման ձևով քո ձեռքով քո ապրանքի հակագովազդն ես անում անհայտ երկար ժամանակ կանցնի ու մեր ներվերի հաշվին:


Իսկ ի՞նչ իմանաս 25-րդ կադր չեն մտցնում, թեկուզ օրենքով արգելված ա։ Հայերից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, օրենքի՞ն ով ա նայելու։

----------


## Dayana

Հեյ գիտի ջահել ժամանակներս  :Hands Up:  երբ հեռուստացույցի "մանյակ" էի, գրեթե բոլոր գովազդները նայում էի`  մի անգամ, որ իմանամ  :Blush:  բայց 2-րդ անգամ նայում էի միայն նրանք, որոնք դուրս գալիս էին  :Smile:  օրինակ Խագիսի ռեկլամիկը  :Blush:  իսկ հիմա հեռուստացույց ընդհանրապես չեմ նայում  :Sad:  ոչ մի րոպե  :Sad:  ու բնականաբար գովազդ էլ չեմ նայում  :Smile:

----------


## Moon

Օրենք ասեցիր, հիշեցի։ Մեր թվ-ները նախընտրում են գովազդի մասին օրենքը խախտել, քանի որ ավելի օգուտ են ստանում։ Հիմա ասեմ, թե ոնց։ Խախտման դեպքում տուգանքը, որը վճարում են շատ չնչին գումար է՝ համեմատած գովազդատուի՝ եթեր հեռարձակելու վճարած գումարի հետ։

----------


## Doberman

Շարունակում եմ դիտել որովհետև իմ մոտ կաբելային եմ քաշել , գովազդները որակով են :Ok:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ի՞նչ իմանաս 25-րդ կադր չեն մտցնում, թեկուզ օրենքով արգելված ա։ Հայերից ամեն ինչ սպասելի ա, օրենքի՞ն ով ա նայելու։


Ստեղ կարդա էդ 25-րդ կադրի մասին ու կիմանաս ինչի ա արգելված:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Շարունակում եմ դիտել որովհետև իմ մոտ կաբելային եմ քաշել , գովազդները որակով են


  "Канские льви "  գովազդներ կային,  հիմա չգիտեմ կան , թե՞ չէ...
Գովազդներ էին ՝ հումորային տարբերակով: Ասենք կարող ա գովազդում մեկը  ծննդաբերելուց լիներ  :Aggressive:   :LOL:  , վերջում պարզվեր զուգարանի թղթի կամ կոշիկի ռեկլամ ա :  :Hands Up:   Լավն էին  ::}:

----------


## Dayana

> "Канские льви "  գովազդներ կային,  հիմա չգիտեմ կան , թե՞ չէ...
> Գովազդներ էին ՝ հումորային տարբերակով: Ասենք կարող ա գովազդում մեկը  ծննդաբերելուց լիներ   , վերջում պարզվեր զուգարանի թղթի կամ կոշիկի ռեկլամ ա :   Լավն էին


 :LOL:   :LOL:  մեռա  :LOL:  նենց կնայեի հիմա տենց գովազդ  :LOL:  յութուբում չկա?  :LOL:

----------


## Ռուֆուս

> "Канские льви "  գովազդներ կային,  հիմա չգիտեմ կան , թե՞ չէ...
> Գովազդներ էին ՝ հումորային տարբերակով: Ասենք կարող ա գովազդում մեկը  ծննդաբերելուց լիներ   , վերջում պարզվեր զուգարանի թղթի կամ կոշիկի ռեկլամ ա :   Լավն էին


ես 2003թ-ի "Канские льви " դվդ-ն ունեմ տանը, էնքան լավ գովազդներ կան մեջը.... Յութուբում էլ դրանցից շատերը կան

----------


## T!gran

Գովազդը մարդու համար է  :LOL:  , եթե շարունակում են արտադրել նոր գովազդներ ուրեմն դիտողներ ել շատ կան, համ ել որոշ հեռուստաընկերությունների գովազդներ սեփական հաղորդունմերից հետաքրքիր են դիտվում

----------


## ministr

Հետաքրքիրն ինչն ա, որ փող են ծախսում, գովազդ են նկարում, բայց անտեղյակ մարդու համար էտ գովազդը զրոյական տեղեկությունա պարունակում. Օրինակ ինչ-որ ընկերության անուն են ասում, մի հատ էլ ծիտ գնում գալիսա ՈՒ ՎԵՐՋ… Դե գնա հասկացի ինչ ֆիրմայա, ինչ ա առաջարկում:

----------


## Elmo

Բա որ ասում են 2154 համարին ուղարկեք 256 թիվը և ստացեք էսինչ խաղը, երգը, կամ պոռնո տեքստով սմս, ու տակը շատ մանր գրած ա 1 սմս-ի արժեքը 1000 դրամ ներառյալ ԱԱՀ: Պայթում ա գլուխս տենց բաներից: Պետք ա օրենք լինի, էդ սմս-ի արժեքը ներկայացնող տեքստի չափերի մասին:

Հ.Գ. Բերածս համարը, թիվև և գինը պատահական եմ նշել:

----------


## Doberman

http://lions.cdom.ru/video.php 
"КАННСКИЕ ЛЬВЫ"

----------


## T!gran

> ու տակը շատ մանր գրած ա 1 սմս-ի արժեքը 1000 դրամ ներառյալ ԱԱՀ:


Առանց ԱԱՀ-ի  :LOL:

----------


## Elmo

> Առանց ԱԱՀ-ի


Առա՞նց , իչի՞ եմ ես միշտ ներառյալ տեսել: Աչքիս մեխանիկորեն ներառյալ եմ կարդացել, կամ դու ես 1 հատ առանց-ով տեսել:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Առա՞նց , իչի՞ եմ ես միշտ ներառյալ տեսել: Աչքիս մեխանիկորեն ներառյալ եմ կարդացել, կամ դու ես 1 հատ առանց-ով տեսել:


Ես էլ եմ միշտ 'ներառյալ'-ով տեսել  :Blink:

----------


## Doberman

http://lions.cdom.ru/files/video/2003_017_085_high.mov
Բա հլը ես նայեք :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## T!gran

> Առա՞նց , իչի՞ եմ ես միշտ ներառյալ տեսել: Աչքիս մեխանիկորեն ներառյալ եմ կարդացել, կամ դու ես 1 հատ առանց-ով տեսել:


Քանի որ կարճ SMS-ները հիմնականում լինում են մի քանի երկրների համար ու այդ երկրներում ԱԱՀ-ն տարբեր է , և նպատակահարմար չե գրել օրինակ 1$ ներառյալ ԱԱՀ, այլ գրում են 1$ ` առանց ԱԱՀ-ի , իսկ ԱԱՀ-ն Հայաստանի համար կլինի մոտ +20%  :Wink:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> http://lions.cdom.ru/files/video/2003_017_085_high.mov
> Բա հլը ես նայեք


լավն էր  :LOL:  :LOL: 
զգույշ սմայլերի չարաշահման համար նկատողություն չստանաս  :Lol2:  :Lol2:

----------


## Doberman

> լավն էր 
> զգույշ սմայլերի չարաշահման համար նկատողություն չստանաս


արդեն ենքան եմ ստացել , ու սաղ հավայի բաների համար միհատ էլ սրա համար կստանամ :Hands Up:

----------


## Chuk

> արդեն ենքան եմ ստացել , ու սաղ հավայի բաների համար միհատ էլ սրա համար կստանամ


Կստանաս, սպասենք բաժնի մոդերատորին:
Իսկ իմ կողմից խոստում, հաջորդ անգամ 3 օրով արգելափակում:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Կստանաս, սպասենք բաժնի մոդերատորին:
> Իսկ իմ կողմից խոստում, հաջորդ անգամ *3 օրով արգելափակում*:


Ընդամենը սմայլիկի չարաշահման համա՞ր  :Huh:

----------


## Chuk

> Ընդամենը սմայլիկի չարաշահման համա՞ր


Ոչ, զգուշացումներն անտեսելու համար:
Գրառումդ շուտով կջնջվի, հուսով եմ բաժնի մոդերատորն այն էլ որպես խախտում կորակի ու տուգանային միավոր կտա:

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

*Մոդերատորական. թեմայից դուրս գրառումը ջնջվել է:*

----------


## Lion

> Դեռ էս վերջերս ավելի սարսափելի բան եմ նկատել որոշ ալիքներով (կարծեմ Շանթ, ԵրկիրՄեդիա, ԱԼՄ). Որ ասենք կինոյի ընթացքում գովազդ են տալիս, հետո նորից կինոն սկսում ա, տեսնում ես, որ մի 5 րոպե կինոյից անցել ա։ Այսինքն գովազդի ընթացքում կինոն գնում ա։ Էս էլ արդեն արտասահմանյան ալիքների հետ չի։


 Իսկ ես ուրիշ խորամանկություն եմ նկատել: Երևի մեր ալիքներին քիչ է մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում գովազդին հատկացված ժամանակը, ինչ են մտածել - իբր ՈՐՊԵՍ ՖԻԼՄԻ ՀՈՎԱՆԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ գովազդային բլոկներից առաջ սկսում են "ֆիլմի հովանավորն է..." ու մի երկար գովազդ: Հենց երեկ հաշվեցի - այդ յառլիկի տակ 4 րոպե ուղղակի գովազդ գնաց... :Sad:

----------


## F.c.Liverpool

> Իսկ ես ուրիշ խորամանկություն եմ նկատել: Երևի մեր ալիքներին քիչ է մեկ ժամվա ընթացքում գովազդին հատկացված ժամանակը, ինչ են մտածել - իբր ՈՐՊԵՍ ՖԻԼՄԻ ՀՈՎԱՆԱՎՈՐՆԵՐ գովազդային բլոկներից առաջ սկսում են "ֆիլմի հովանավորն է..." ու մի երկար գովազդ: Հենց երեկ հաշվեցի - այդ յառլիկի տակ 4 րոպե ուղղակի գովազդ գնաց...



բա որ ինչ-որ հաղորդման սկսվելու ռոլիկն էն ցույց  տալիս հետո ցուցադրման հովանավորներն են........... նայում ես իրանց տուֆտա ռեկլամները որ հեսա պտի սկսվի  տենցել չի լինում. իրականում  հաղորդման գովազդն էր
դե արի ջոգի հաղորդումա սկսվում թե ռեկլամա  :Angry2:

----------


## Lion

Եվ այդ ամենը օրենքի խախտումներ են...

----------


## Rammstein

Այ կասեմ էս պարագայում հալալ ա ռուսներին։ Համ գովազդները կարճացրին (չնայած մերոնք դրան չեն նայում), համ էլ օրենք ընդունեցին, որ գովազդի ընթացքում ձայնը չպետք ա բարձրացվի։

----------


## Remix-Hayko

> Այ կասեմ էս պարագայում հալալ ա ռուսներին։ Համ գովազդները կարճացրին (չնայած մերոնք դրան չեն նայում), համ էլ օրենք ընդունեցին, որ գովազդի ընթացքում ձայնը չպետք ա բարձրացվի։


Շատ լավ օրենք ա: Մեր մոտ էլ որ լիներ վատ չեր լինի:
Ես սիրում եմ գովազդներ նայել և մեծ հաչույքով: Ճիշտ ա մեր` հայերիս, մոտ գովազդը զարգացած չի, բայց ռուսական կամ արտասահմանյան շատ գովազդներ կան, որ նայում եմ քեֆս բերում ա: Մարդիկ գովազդը արվեստի նյութ են դարձնում ու ենքան ճաշակով են անում, որ բավականություն ես ստանում:

----------

